# ssmtp unable to locate mail

## pieter_parker

```
Aug  2 19:30:07 server sSMTP[4110]: Unable to locate mail

Aug  2 19:30:07 server sSMTP[4110]: Cannot open mail:25

Aug  2 19:30:07 server cron[3881]: (munin) MAIL (mailed 90 bytes of output but got status 0x0001

Aug  2 19:30:07 server )
```

im syslog habe ich alle 5 minuten solche meldungen

ich habe keinen mailserver laufen und hatte auch nicht vor einen zuinstallieren

ueber google hab ich bisher nur loesungsansaetze gefunden wiei z.b.

in /etc/crontab 

von MAILTO=root

nach MAILTO=""

oder MAILTO=/dev/null

zuaendern

hat bei mir aber nichts bewirkt

wie kriege ich diese meldungen weg

was will der da ueberhaupt rummailen ?

----------

## ConiKost

Du hast wahrscheinlich ssmtp per default drauf...

Und das Ding muss man natürlich einstellen...

----------

## pieter_parker

mit emerge -avC ssmtp hab ich den ssmtp deinstalliert, nun hab ich ein useflag in der make.conf hinzugefuegt das fuer vlc ist, und habe emerge -uaDvN world gemacht und der ssmtp will sich wieder installieren

wie bekomme ich diesen ssmtp dauerhaft weg ?

----------

## py-ro

Jedes Unix System hat Standardmässig einen MTA dabei, damit zum Beispiel cron seine Berichte senden kann.

Wenn du mit emerge -t schaust wirst du sehen, dass es irgendwo eine Abhängigkeit gibt. 

Py

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Zeig ma deine ganze crontab.

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

/etc/crontab

```
# for vixie cron

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/vixie-cron/files/crontab-3.0.1-r4,v 1.2 2009/05/12 09:13:46 bangert Exp $

# Global variables

SHELL=/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

MAILTO=""

HOME=/

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

59  *  * * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

9  3  * * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

19 4  * * 6     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

29 5  1 * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

*/10  *  * * *  root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons
```

was muss ich tun das solche meldungen :

```
Aug 14 18:25:06 server sSMTP[28922]: Unable to locate mail

Aug 14 18:25:06 server sSMTP[28922]: Cannot open mail:25
```

nicht mehr im syslog angezeigt werden !?

(ich will nicht das da irgendwas rumgemailt wird)Last edited by pieter_parker on Fri Aug 14, 2009 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Sorry aber -> ssmtp konfigurieren

dort musst du mail:25 durch deinen mailhost ersetzen in der gleichen Konfig noch ggf. Benutzer und Passwort eitnragen.

Py

----------

## pieter_parker

ich will garnicht das dort etwas rumgemailt wird....

deinstalliere ich ssmtp, wird er bei einem "emerge -uaDvN world" wieder mit installiert

----------

## py-ro

Dann musst du entweder mit den Meldungen leben oder einen richtigen MTA installieren der nur für dich lokal E-Mails zustellt. Ein Linux System kommt Standardmässig einfach nicht ohne aus.

Py

----------

## pieter_parker

bis vor einigen wochen ging es ohne diese meldungen

nach einigen updates erschienen dann taeglich dutzende dieser meldungen im syslog

deinstalliere ich ssmtp (emerge -avC ssmtp) erscheinen die meldungen ja auch nicht mehr im syslog

deinstalliere ich den ssmtp kommt er spaeter wieder mit drauf

was muss ich tun damit diese meldungen vom ssmtp nicht mehr im syslog erscheinen ??!??

oder wie kann ich ihn fuer immer deinstalliert lassen !?!?!

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## py-ro

Also gut noch einmal von vorne.

Dein System möchte dir etwas mitteilen, vermutlich der Cron, das kann es nicht weil kein MTA funktionierend Konfiguriert ist. Vermutlich wollte das System dir bis vor kurzen nichts mitteilen.

Es gibt nun zwei Möglichkeiten, du ignorierst die Meldung oder du konfigurierst einen MTA und wenn es nur ssmtp ist der dir zu deiner E-Mail-Adresse die Mails zukommen lässt. Ein Unix System kommt halt normalerweise nicht ohne MTA aus.

Py

----------

